# Dropping the Soap and Loving It



## Rufio (Nov 4, 2004)

For further reasoning, please read my latest journal, "I'm a Truth Addict", at http://heattitude.deviantart.com and please try and understand where I'm comming from, and going,  before any negative views/opinions are given.  The worst thing is a view that is unsupportive and stems from ignorance.  Thank you.

	Election Day has come and gone and once again the nation has dropped the proverbial soap in the shower and we just got it right in the ever-loving ass.
	This shouldn’t come as much of a shock at all when one takes into consideration the history of the society of America.  Sex, drugs, guns and money is what this land is all about when it’s simplified even further (if even that is possible, because if American’s love anything, then it has to be we love being simple.).  From beginning to end (both figuratively and literally) the nation known as America has been about selfishness and greed.  Any read from a history book is clear proof of such outcries.  The entire purpose of the colonization of the Americas was to seek profit from natural resources and anything else that could be crated and shipped across the Atlantic, just like any other good colony.  As children of America we are raised to believe that the colonists wanted to break away from a cruel and evil tyrant of a King.  The independence of America was solidified in pure greed.  American colonies cried about taxation and lack of representation.  The truth is that the American colonies did have representation, not to the King—who had little of any say in the entire world as he was stripped of such power by the Magna Carta, which created a Constitutional Monarchy in which Parliament received full power of the nation while the King remained a figure head who received a nominal salary for sitting on his throne and looking pretty—but to Parliament, the real governing body of Britain.  In fact, the only reason the colonies were being taxed was because of the war Britain had fought to protect the colonists.  Payment for services is only fair, especially in setting in which Capitalism has dominated.  But colonists refused to pay such taxes and revolted making large lies about lacking representation when they clearly had representatives to the house of Parliament.   The Mayors, Governors, and other appointed government officials acted as representatives for the colonists.  American Revolution was about the citizens, the middleclass specificly, as the upper-class was making a fortune from everything and the lower class was too busy working and breaking their backs to say much of anything about taxes, refusing to pay their fair share.
Furthermore, the great and powerful wizards that were the Founding Fathers constructed the government in such a way that it gave the illusion of freedom and equality when in reality they were preparing to line their and their successors’ pockets with as much money as possible.
Read the Constitution carefully and the point of slavery is brought up over and over again, the most of any topic in the constitution, making it legal and proper action in the soon to be United States.  The reason for this is that the economy of the American Colonies was strongly based around agriculture (it wasn’t until before the Civil War that the industrial revolution really affected the States) and it needed cheap and free labor to keep high profit margins.
More evidence of rich, white men protecting their wallets with no regard for “equality.”
Once the Confederacy formed, the Federal government was losing out on a fortune from tax revenues.  So they needed to get those “rogue” states back at any cost, and did so by going to war.
Again, growing up, American children are taught myths of how the key motivation for the Civil War is to free the slaves, yet this is an obvious lie as the government allowed the southerners to go north and retrieve their slaves who had run away because of the official Run Away Slave Act.  In fact, Americans are given the idea that every southerner owned slaves, and had hundreds of them.  The truth is that a minute fraction of Southerners actually owned any slaves, and the majority of those that did owned no more than one or two.  The “Gone with the Wind” style plantations with endless numbers of slaves is a myth as only a handful of individuals actually owned anything like that.
	The American public is treated like a bunch of fools, and we enjoy wallowing in the lies and myths.  Which is clearly why the Founding Fathers set up the constitution to assist those with money and those who were well educated (another benefit of being rich as few people outside of the upper class went to college, or even accomplished much of anything outside of school—George W. Bush not withstanding).  The nation as a whole is full of ignorant individuals who will do and say what they’re told by the government, media, and religion, all of which work to limit radical thought and action by force.  The Electoral College was established to ensure that it was the elite who chose the figure head of the nation, and not ignorant voters who follow the party line like mindless drones.
	The Greeks were a true democracy; however they emphasized education and thought above almost everything else.  But this is a nation of fools and we get a Constitutional Republic.
	Yet the past four years, and the next four, have and will continue to ensure we have a leader who is a functional illiterate (the man can’t pronounce a simple word like “nuclear” without butchering the English language)—so much for the idea of being run by the “educated” elite.
	And like fools we let the nation and its leaders go to war for money.
	The Nation has gone into every war for the primary reason of fear and profit.  The United States entered the First World War because the German’s crossed the line and sank and hijacked our cargo ships (which were being used to supply both the Allies and the German armies).  Unrestricted submarine warfare was a part of it, but not they key reason the nation entered the way like so many high school history courses teach.  The United States played both sides of the war for money, and when one side stopped being a gracious customer, we took to arms.  The Second World War saw the same thing occur, and our entrance into the war, from supporting the Allied forces to going to war with Japan was our own damn fault.
	It was the American citizens who helped cripple its own, and the European, economies.  American’s started placing everything on credit instead of using actual money to make financial transactions.  This added in with the fact that many were taking out loans to buy cars, homes, and new appliances caused a huge bomb waiting to go off.  So while the government was loaning out large payments to Germany and the rest of war torn Europe after the first war, Americans are at home buying new cars and washing machines, and doing it with credit.  When the market crashed (another mistake American people caused on their own), businesses failed, people needed their savings to survive, but with so many loans out, the banks literally had no money to return to their clients since everyone was paying with credit and had no money to pay off bills and loans, which caused banks to close, and in turn all individuals started losing their savings.  And since America had no money, Europe had no income to promote the growth of their crippled economies, and thus couldn’t pay back their loans to the States, which then caused a world wide depression.
	This, of course, allowed radical political figures to rise to power (Hitler and Mussolini) and drastically alter and ignore policies which had been established with the treaties signed after the Great War.  Hitler took Poland and much more and thus began World War Two.
	And again we profited from the war by supplying the Allies with weaponry and artillery.  When Japan allied with Germany, who offered to give assistance to Japan to reclaim parts of Asia lost to Russia in the Russo-Japan war, we cut off ties with Japan and stopped supplying them with raw materials, primarily oil, which Japan had no domestic supply of.
	This, in turn, caused the Japanese to begin an all out assault on the US, starting with Pearl Harbor, to gain territory that would supply them with oil and other raw materials they desperately needed to grow as a nation.
	Of course, the attack on Pearl Harbor brought us into the war as a fighting nation and not as a business partner (and set up events which would allow Michael Bay to film that horrible film, but that is an entirely different disaster in and of its self).
	The end of the Second World War brought about the Cold War between the Communists of the world and the Capitalistic Americans.  Paranoia of losing business partners, or potential partners, caused Americans to fear the spread of Communism, as they had little desire for consumer goods beyond necessities.
	So Korea sets the stage for America to go head on with Communism with the backing of the Containment Policy, which stated that America will enter any territory being threatened with the spread of communism so as to halt the progress.
	America failed miserably.  Thousands of American and UN forces died in the futile war, and the front ended where it started.  In fact, the war never officially ended, and to this day American/UN forces are attacked and killed in Korea while acting as Sentries on the North Korea/South Korea border by snipers and other North Korean soldiers.
	And then the biggest mistake of the twentieth century by Americans came about:  Vietnam and the American involvement in their political business.  Again the Containment Policy came into play and the American government rushed in to end the Communist threat.  And, again, they failed at the cost of thousands of innocent, and not so innocent, lives.
	The entire Cold War was brought about by unchained paranoia.  Mutually Assured Destruction (M.A.D) clearly showed that neither nation was a real threat to one another as they couldn’t attempt anything negative without ensuring the end of both Russia and America, along with the rest of the world.  The Cold War was a continuous stand still from beginning to end.
	But that didn’t stop Regan from cutting taxes and educational funding for schools, raising government spending costs, and attempting to produce as many warheads and science fiction driven weapons during his term in office.  And yet he is endlessly praised for ending the Cold War when he did nothing but drive the nation into a debt that wasn’t paid off until Clinton took office.  Communist Russia was bankrupt for at least a decade before the Cold War ended because of a lack of revenue and massively spending on nuclear weapons.  They took themselves out of the game, but the ignorant American public fails to acknowledge such events because they are too busy praising a psychotic president (what sane man would attempt to create a “Star Wars” program in a period of history in which computers could barely run anything more complex than text-based games and definitely couldn’t assist in creating special effects for films?).
	The Gulf War was fought to preserve American investments in Kuwaiti oil fields, nothing more and nothing less.
	So with all this history of idiots being controlled by rich individuals in government seats who’s primary interests is to protect their financial investments before anything else, is it so much of a shock that George W. (“Dubbya”) Bush gets elected?  Is it that great of a shock that this same man uses an attack on American soil to start a war (by which he profits from) which is in no logical way connected to the attack?  And is it that great of a shock, that like morons, this nation re-elects him on the premise that since he started the war he should be the one who ends it?  To make things worse, does it come as a shock to anyone that an additional thousand, and then some, Americans have died on the battlefield just to “rectify” the loss of three thousand Americans in the attack of 2001?
	Is it a shock that we were the reason the whole mess started?
	The American government greatly pissed-off the Middle Eastern world by playing both sides while Iraq and Iran battled one another.  We supplied both sides with weapons.  We trained and armed Al Qaeda and Osama Bin Laden using the C.I.A so they could defeat communist Russia.  And we kept Hussein in power to boot.
	We pissed off a lot of Middle Easterners and, like the nation of fools this country is, we forget all this, and are shocked and appalled by the actions Bin Laden and his cohorts take.  So now we’re in a war that is essentially, at the core, a rehashing of Vietnam (unnecessary and misdirected paranoia building up into a war that no one truly supports) and we will fail just like the nation failed back in Southeast Asia.
	This doesn’t make things simply right or wrong.  Bin Laden and similar individuals are doing what they feel is right, and American society deems it wrong because of the strong Judeo-Christian belief that is hammered into society.  Yet it was fine to interfere in the Middle East and play both sides so they’d eliminate one another to begin with.
	And we condemn homosexuals at home with heinous laws that take away their first amendment rights because Christian morality deems it wrong, despite total lack of support in their own holy book, which actually promotes polygamy and slavery (of course, the slaves can’t be Jewish, but anyone else is far game).
	Did they forget about the separation of church and state?  False church doctrine is being implemented into laws across the nation.
	But the ignorant and uncaring masses go on and support Bush (a man who speaks like he’s in a comic book and fails to pronounce simple words despite going to an elite university—how hard is it to say “nuclear”?  It sounds like “new-clear” and not “new-kyu-ler”.  Where is the “kyu” sound coming from?—and actually graduating) and follow party lines and false biblical nonsense, which is forced on people who actually dare to believe in something else, because they are too lazy to actually think for themselves.
	The American public is a sea of fools, and Bush remains as Captain of this USS Mush Mouth, a figure head of ignorance, stereotypical, but true, American stubborn attitude, and the refusal of Christians to actually keep an open mind or read their own bible clearly.
	So we deserve what we get.  We continue electing uncaring, selfish, greedy elitists into office and blindly follow orders.  Because of this we get into situations we cause and then blame random nations for doing it.  And all the mean time we screw over our own citizens, our brothers, sisters, uncles, aunts, fathers, mothers, cousins, neighbors, and everyone else possible (so long as they aren’t rich, celebrities being a hit and miss in this case) with religion-based laws (the Bible does not condemn homosexual behaviors, and the bible has not been around long enough in human history to condemn those outside of the Judeo-Christian influence to the same standards).  They say gay relationships are immoral.  Whose morals?  Those certainly are not my morals, nor other countless Americans and those outside of Europe and the Americas.  They are Christian morals and not the word of the world.  Why do the rest of us suffer because ignorant individuals who can’t properly read their own bibles and fail to think with open mind that are so great in numbers and vote only on the party-line?
	We deserve a fool for a leader.  We deserve to be hated by the world.  We deserve to be attacked by radical thinkers who believe in what they’re doing.  Why?  Because we are a nation idiots that refuse to think outside of a nonexistent box.  And those of us who actually speak up get silenced by media and government censorship because we are unpatriotic.  The intellectuals are muted and the ignorant and greedy roam free doing as they please, condemning and killing their own people unilaterally because we just let it happen.  And, of course, because God says so.


----------



## mammamaia (Nov 4, 2004)

a thoughtful, thought-provoking piece, rufio!... not that many will actually think about what you've so carefully and thoroughly researched and presented here, sad to say...

i'm one of the few who know that what you've chronicled here as the true/hidden history of these nuyited states [as jr. might pronounce it?] is much closer to the reality of our past than anything a schoolkid will ever find in a history book... as such, i'd like to offer my help in polishing this piece to make it as perfect as it deserves to be... it should be disseminated as far and wide as possible, but there are minor goofs/gaffes/typos needing correction first, that you may have missed in a proofread, as it's hard to see our own mistakes...

it would be a labor of love for me, as my own work is dedicated to show things as they are, and not as most people wish to see them... please contact me 'at home' and i'll tell you what i have in mind...

meanwhile, keep on digging, and keep shining a spotlight on all those skeletons you unearth, ok? 

love and hugs, maia
maia3maia@hotmail.com


----------



## Rufio (Nov 4, 2004)

Thank you for your kind words and willingness to assist in the revision.  But you need not revise for me.  However it would be nice if you could point out a few places where I made typos and such as Office Word does not have that great control over pointing out "typos" that stem from using a variation of a similar word.

If you check out the link in my sig you can read some more of my political pieces if you wish.

Thanks again.


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Nov 4, 2004)

i didnt read every single line of this...but i have to say...


...this piece of writing?



i agree completely.


----------



## mammamaia (Nov 4, 2004)

i'll show you what needs fixing in this first part and maybe it'll help you find the rest on your own...

Election Day has come and gone and once again the nation has dropped the proverbial soap in the shower and we just got it right in the ever-loving ass. 
This shouldn’t come as much of a shock at all when one takes into consideration the history of *the society of America*. _['American society' is less awkward, more clear]_ Sex, drugs, guns and money *is* _[should be 'are'...plural subject needs plural verb]_ what this land is all about when it’s simplified even further (if even that is possible, because if *American’s* _[should be plural 'Americans' not possessive w/ apostrophe]_ love anything, then it has to be we love being simple*.). *[_should be only one period...outside parens_]From beginning to end (both figuratively and literally) the nation known as America has been about selfishness and greed. Any *read from *[_'item in'...or 'anything read in' is better grammar, clearer in meaning_]a history book is clear proof of such *outcries.*[_word not apt here, as nothing noted is an 'outcry'_] The entire purpose of the colonization of the Americas was to seek profit from natural resources and anything else that could be crated and shipped across the Atlantic, just like any other good colony. As children of America we are raised to believe that the colonists wanted to break away from a cruel and evil tyrant of a King. The independence of America was solidified in pure greed. American *colonies * [_should be 'colonists' as a colony can't cry_] cried about taxation and lack of representation. The truth is that the American colonies did have representation, not to the King—who had little *of any * [_makes no sense...does if these words deleted_] say in the entire world as he was stripped of such power by the Magna Carta, which created a Constitutional Monarchy in which Parliament *received* [_had]_ full power *of * [_over_] the nation while the King remained a *figure head * [_it's one word, not two_] who received a nominal salary for sitting on his throne and looking pretty—but to Parliament, the real governing body of Britain. In fact, the only reason the colonies were being taxed was because of the war Britain had fought to protect the colonists. Payment for services is only fair, especially in *[a]* setting in which Capitalism has dominated. But colonists refused to pay such taxes and revolted*[,]* making *up* large lies about lacking representation*[,]* when they clearly had representatives *to the house of *[_would read better, be more accurate with these words deleted, changed to 'in'_] Parliament. The Mayors, Governors, and other appointed government officials acted as representatives for the colonists. *[The]* American Revolution was about the citizens, the *middleclass *[_two words, not one_] *specificly* [_specifically_], as the *upper-class * [_this also, should be two separate words_] was making a fortune from everything and the lower class was too busy working and breaking their backs to say much of anything about taxes, refusing to pay their fair share. 

the rest  has about the same amount of things needing some attention... if you want to submit this for publication, it should be corrected and also have the format fixed, with proper paragraph breaks...

hope this helps... hugs, maia


----------

